

Carlos Slim calls for a three-day working week - T-A
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101851828

======
VLM
Having personally worked directly on international telecom projects in Mexico
in the 90s with his tel mex company I assure you that due to bribery /
corruption issues we had severe difficulty getting 3 days of work done on our
installs per week. But that's not what he meant.

(For the youngsters, 90s Mexico was like 10s China, all manufacturing had
moved to or was moving to .mx)

The other problem is a bit of headline bait, he was talking about what most
people would call "part time jobs for supposedly retired people". We already
have those.

